# Controlar un motor a pasos bipolar



## luciacvaldes (Nov 9, 2006)

hola    muy buenas tardes! soy nueva por estos rumbos y les escribo solicitando ayuda para controlar un motor a pasos bipolar, sin necesidad de usar el l293D, mas que nada por el tiempo por que en mi ciudad. no lo venden y aparte quisiera saber que otra manera hay, para un lado y hacia otro,la idea es mandarle la secuencia con un pic 16f84a ojala y me puedan ayudar  
SALUDOS!


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola ,te mando esta pagina sobre el tema ,espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://www.x-robotics.com/motorizacion.htm#MOTORES PaP


----------



## jonathan_riv (Sep 26, 2008)

hola antes que nada espero que no sea muy tarde mira necesitas de un l298 yo lo hice para un motor mitsumi m48sp-2k baja la hoja de datos del l298 y lo conectas tal cual enlugar de un l297 yo le puse un micro un 18f452 lo programe en mikrobasic este es el codigo


```
program Motor_pasos
dim j as byte
dim i as integer
dim temp as word
dim txt as string [6]
main:
                    ' Configure analog inputs and Vref
  TRISA  = 0
  TRISB = 0          ' configure pins of PORTB as output
  TRISC=0
  TRISD=0xFF
  TRISE=0
  PORTA=0
  PORTB=0        ' turn ON diodes on PORTB
  PORTC=0
  PORTD=0
  PORTE=0


  
  while true         ' beginning of a repeat loop
  if Button(PORTD, 0, 1, 1) then

  while j<12
   PORTC=58        'paso 1
   delay_ms(50)
   PORTC=57        'paso 2
   delay_ms(50)
   PORTC=53        'paso 3
   delay_ms(50)
   PORTC=54        'paso 4
   Delay_ms(50)
   PORTC=58        'paso 1
   delay_ms(50)

   PORTC=0
   j=j+1
   wend
   j=0

  end if



  wend
end.
```

las salidas son por el puerto c para las bobinas  a b c d son los pines 0 1 2 3 respectivamente el pin 4 es la habilitacion 1 y la hab 2  es el pin 5 
cualquier duda con gusto te ayudo en cuanto a funcionamiento y programas


----------



## ELIUSM (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola!
Mira, yo sé que esto lamentablemente no te sirve, ya que indicaste que una de tus razones es que en tu ciudad no venden chips muy especializados. Pero a manera de nutrir este Post, tengo el siguiente dato:

En Olimex venden esto: pero lo 'venden'. Aqui nadie quiere comprarlo hecho, por lo tanto, miren esta página más abajo. Sale el esquemático y Datasheets y todo.

El Link es:
http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?products_id=328

Saludos!


----------

